# Recently joined



## orian (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everybody, I joined a few days ago and I can't stop reading all of the interesting discussions on this site. I wish I had found it long ago.
I use the login of Orian because that is the make of my unit, an Orian Pavo which is almost identical to the Autosleepers Symbol (high top).
Until last year I drove a Marquis Lancashire (copy of Autosleeper Nuevo); why buy the real thing when you can buy something similar.
I decided my vehicle was under powered and too wide/large to drive along some of the narrow roads I wanted to travel although we did a 3 week tour of Scotland before we traded.
We live in sunny Whitstable on the north coast of Kent and to be honest we have not attempted wild camping in the UK. However in France and Italy it is the preferred option.
I am looking forward to reading your useful discussions.


----------



## tony (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome. we done 2 weeks wilding in scotland last year & no problems.
going back again this year.
we also do a lot of wild camping here in ireland.
just imagine waking up to peace & quiet no traffic or a house in sight, to us thats heaven.
tony


----------



## orian (Feb 20, 2009)

Scotland was great, particularly when there were no midges. The scenery was fantastic and at times was made even more dramatic by the weather. As we travelled along the north coast towards John'o Groats we encountered very strong winds and it was hard to stand upright. It was so bad the ferry had stopped. That said, I would love to do it again despite living so far away.
Our first taste of motorhoming was in New Zealand about 8 years ago and the roads were so quiet, the people very friendly and the scenery well....
I imagine Ireland is very similar.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi and welcome to the wildys i am shure you will enjoy your stay on here .


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the Wildside, hope you enjoy !

Tom


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to the site orian and any other recently joined members,enjoy the site and keep on posting


----------

